# Gilde"Schwarze Brigarde"sucht Kämpftaugliche Member! Realm Agwynn



## Randoor (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Liebe Zocker Gemeinde, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir die Gilde "Schwarze Brigade"vom Realm Aegwynn suchen dringend kampftaugliche Member!! Was ihr mitbringen solltet, ist ein Char der mindestens Level 40 ist, sowie Spass am Gruppenspiel. Ihr dürft einen Zweiten Char (zwecks Abwechslung) mit in die Gilde nehmen, Eure Berufe sollten nach Möglichkeit jedoch mindestens Skill 150 haben.
Ihr solltet außerdem über ein Headset verfügen, für anstehende Versammlungen im Teamspeak oder Raids oder PvP Abende (um den Frust abzubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Bei uns wird sowohl PvE als auch PvP gespielt, so ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei ^^ und es wird nie langweilig !!!
Die Schwarze Brigade verfügt sowohl über Teamspeak, als auch eine eigene Homepage (wird gerade überarbeitet).

Also wenn wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben und ihr auf Alli-Seite kämpft, dann Wispert "Randoor" "Siamê"oder "Öre"an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

